# aawservice.exe



## DarqueMist

Does anyone know why Ad-Aware 2007 Free starts this as a service and why it is running all the time? It has no real time monitoring so seems kind of unnecessary to me. Yet if I shut it down Ad-Aware won't run


----------



## cuttlefish

I'm tempted to say it is a Vista problem!
I use the professional version that includes real time monitoring and the Adwatch componant runs in a maximized window all the time instead of an icon in the sys tray.
When I used the same program on XP Pro, it was never a problem.
As Lavasoft can't even spell tech support, it is a waste of time contacting them anyway.
They have a post on their website saying that users encountering this sort of problem should uninstall and then reinstall the product to fix it!
Been there dun that but no luck!


----------



## DarqueMist

I found some grumbling on the Lavasoft forums about this service and that it may be related to Vista compatibility (although as far as I know it doesn't work in vista) but I've not been able to find anything that actually says what it does or why it is needed. I can't for the life of me figure out why it needs to start with Windows when all that works in the Free version is the on demand scan ..... I would much rather have it start slower if the only purpose it serves is to speed its start up.


----------



## chsf

Sorry, but it's not exclusively a Vista problem, I'm on XP and have the same problem. Another program that worked fine as it did spoiled by stupid updates.


----------



## new tech guy

I downloaded the ad aware 07 as well and yes the thing is really a mess compared to the previous version. My vista machines were so off the walls with it (my dad could not run a deep scan, i had the same problem and had errors running) and i said i am not dealing with this and put spybot on my vista machine. Even xp had problems. It wont remove some files in a norm boot where the other one was smart enough to mark for deletion where this one bombs out the whole scan with an error. That is appeasable in safe mode but then again if you have the 640x480 res or whatever, it complains and is a royal mess of messing with windows to push the buttons. I say toss it and use spybot till lavasoft fixes the stupid thing or go back to the old version. But yes i was wondering that myself too why it comes with ad watch even though im in the free edition and cannot use it. I would assume it is because they are looking for an easier way for people who want to upgrade to ad watch. Throw the service into the main program, and then you just activate the service when you buy it and therefore never need to download anything.


----------



## hoklai

This workaround has solved the problem for me in Windows XP:

1. Open the Services Management Console (Click Start, Run, type in "services.msc" without the quotes, click OK).

2. Find "Ad-Aware 2007 Service" on the list and double-click it.

3. For the Startup Type, choose "Manual". Click OK and close the Services window.

The program aawservices.exe will no longer start at Windows startup, but will auto-load as needed whenever you run Ad-Aware 2007.
It will remain running after you close Ad-Aware 2007, but you can safely kill it from the Windows Task Manager (Ctrl-Alt-Del, Processes tab).:up: 

Worked for me, let me know how it works for you. Even you Vista-infected lot.

-Hoklai

Windows Vista -- Well, it looked great from a distance.


----------



## cuttlefish

"Vista infected lot! Vista infected Lot!"   

That is so crule and hurtful!!   

Get out there, get ye Vista, live on the edge with excitement, suspicion, intrigue, sheer wonder, terror and amazement instead of tired old (yawn) boring XP!! :down: :down:

Thrill to the whole reboot processs - will it or won't it?  

XP is dead long live Vista!!   

Oh, sad news, that fix didn't work on Vista! Damn!


----------



## drumguy1

Anybody know of a program that deals with BLOATWare... AdAware 7, as a big, fat, BLOATED example? McAfee and Norton antivirus programs are a couple of other examples. What! Is being a programmer nowadays all about ego stroke (Wow, look at me. Can I program or can I program), or is it about creating software that users WANT and LIKE to use? Too much going on out there in the geek world is about programmers impressing themselves and making the rest of us MAD!!!! 

Therefore, I propose we all begin using the new term "BLOATWare" to describe programs that hog our system resources unnecessarily. If this catches on, maybe we can shame these chicken-chokers into giving more consideration and respect to end-users when it comes to designing their software.


----------



## new tech guy

Spybot- small
new ad aware- not very big but buggy right now
avg- small, light, and protection that makes a system very secure
zone alarm- not bad on size, but could be a little lighter and for a fix to that i reccomend comodo.
Also, the problem with size is that users want the program to do the cha cha for them and the way some people are, if it does not do it automatically, it doesn't get done. So programmers are trying to please the entire market, more experienced users know how to look for best functionality at least performance cost. Some people just want things to work. So its hard to make a uniform fix to that.

there is my response to post # 8


----------



## drumguy1

Just a lament that I'm sending out into the stratosphere that will be absorbed by the void.


----------



## Eagle_Kiwi

THANK YOU, Hoklai (Post #6, above).

That clear guide worked perfectly for me too . . . . maybe I can still get another year or 2 outa this XP !


----------



## wobbly_wombat

Thanks Hoklai - so simple!:up: 
That thing's been driving me nuts!


----------



## DiGiToL_WaRRioR

DarqueMist said:


> I found some grumbling on the Lavasoft forums about this service and that it may be related to Vista compatibility (although as far as I know it doesn't work in vista) but I've not been able to find anything that actually says what it does or why it is needed. I can't for the life of me figure out why it needs to start with Windows when all that works in the Free version is the on demand scan ..... I would much rather have it start slower if the only purpose it serves is to speed its start up.


As its been posted already.. it is for all version of windows including xp. But the reason lavasoft (at least they claim) has it load at startup is because current malware operates at the kernel level, or even as root kits, so to fight those you have to be at the same level they are. You can't get to the kernel level from the API, it requires the use of services and drivers. I guess that would mean that it theoretically should be logging, and keeping track and detecting the malware, unless this simply means that since the adaware kernel
is started at the root - beginning level, once you start the program it can detect the programs that normally wouldn't be detectable after startup. It somewhat makes sense but it is quite a big file. Anyways.. It doesn't cause much harm.. nor does it slow down my system to much, and I'm only running a 800MHz machine with 512RAM, so it cant be that bad.

I'm actually gonna test this theory.. not that I can be sure that this will be 100% foolproof, but I'm going to intentionally install some malware that loads at the closest to pre-windows-startup as possible and scan with lavasoft at first with the program's kernel not enabled at startup.. and then with it enabled at startup. Anyone know of a true malware program, or an application with one. but only post it if you know that it loads up at the kernel level or root kit


----------



## new tech guy

I do not know the name of it, but i beleive there is a dummy program you can use as a fake malware infection then run a scan to see if an av will pick it up or a malware scanner. I beleive it acts a trojan horse and you get a control center. Google is thy friend for this.


----------



## DiGiToL_WaRRioR

new tech guy said:


> I do not know the name of it, but i beleive there is a dummy program you can use as a fake malware infection then run a scan to see if an av will pick it up or a malware scanner. I beleive it acts a trojan horse and you get a control center. Google is thy friend for this.


Are you telling me to Google : is thy friend for this

??? or your telling me that google will help me find it


----------



## new tech guy

Yes i am saying both. It is your friend in this and can help you find the software.


----------



## WhitPhil

Eicar is the AV test system.


----------



## MsMaverick

hoklai said:


> This workaround has solved the problem for me in Windows XP:
> 
> 1. Open the Services Management Console (Click Start, Run, type in "services.msc" without the quotes, click OK).
> 
> 2. Find "Ad-Aware 2007 Service" on the list and double-click it.
> 
> 3. For the Startup Type, choose "Manual". Click OK and close the Services window.
> 
> The program aawservices.exe will no longer start at Windows startup, but will auto-load as needed whenever you run Ad-Aware 2007.
> It will remain running after you close Ad-Aware 2007, but you can safely kill it from the Windows Task Manager (Ctrl-Alt-Del, Processes tab).:up:
> 
> Worked for me, let me know how it works for you. Even you Vista-infected lot.
> 
> -Hoklai
> 
> Windows Vista -- Well, it looked great from a distance.


Thank you, Hoklai. This works... a perfect and simple fix for a long-time bugaboo. :up:


----------

